# M&P9fs 1st trip to range



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I finally recieved my M&P on Tuesday, it took a few days but I went to the range with it lastnight.

1st off, I am very glad I decided on thie gun. The rental shot well, and so doed my new one. The trigger iiisss on the gritty side, but I have cycled it a few hundered times @ home and it is starting to smooth out. I ran 100rnds thru it and it was dead on accurate, more so that it's owner for sure.

I did have ONE FTF/jam. The last mag of the trip I loaded a few of the critical Defense rounds I am using as my HD rounds. 3 on bottom, 2 in middle and 2 on top of mag so see that they fed regardless of rounds in the mag. THe very last round did not fully feed. I fired the previous round and the slide came back and stayed back. My mistake being new was that the slide was locked full back on and empty mag. I dropped the mag and put the gun down facing down range. I opened the box to reload the mag with my Defense rounds and noticed the slide was not full back and a round was jammed. I cleared it, put the round back in the empty mag and racked the slide. It fed and fired fine.. 

It does give me pause that it did not feed. Does anyone else use the critical Defense in thier m&p, any success?


----------

